# Death



## Oorgle (May 13, 2007)

My Giant Asian mantis shed once just fine when I had it, but the second time it got stuck halfway. I waited 10 minutes after I found it sitting there stuck. I then sprayed it with water and waited about 20 more minutes. It did not move. I freezered it. Did I make a mistake in doing so? I spray the cage 2 times every day. During it's L2 shed to L3 it ate the day before. During it's L3 to L4 shed (the shed it died during) it also ate the day before. Did I have a defective mantis?


----------



## Rick (May 13, 2007)

Sometimes this just happens regardless of how well you care for them. I just had a mantis get stuck in it's skin the other day. It doesn't happen very often to me but every now and then it does.


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis (May 23, 2007)

TO be honest, isnt It a leetle late to be questioning your actions? Oh I get it, for future reference, right.


----------

